# Urgent please help -Job offer Baytur Saudi



## amrezzat (Apr 18, 2014)

Guys,
I need your urgent help; I'm Chartered mechanical engineer with 8years of experience in water and wastewater. I'm Egyptian.
i have job offer with Baytur Saudi Arabia as Mechanical Design Engineer; total 18000 SAR all inclusive with medical insurance (i think it location is either in Makkah or AL khobar)

do you think this is good offer to accept?
do you think Baytur saudi is good company? salary is paid monthly ? and proper management and procedures?
good location clean accommodation cost 1Bed +1 hall + 1 kitchen, cost how much?,

Please answer quickly i have to give acceptance in 1 day
Thanks and Regards
Amr Ezzat


----------



## Parvez1 (Jun 18, 2014)

i thnk 18k is good deal and also al khobar is a neat and cleab city to live..1bhk u will get it for 15k per year i think, i live in riyadh btw


----------

